# VHF recommendation please :)



## pingu (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, my bf likes ocean kayaking, I'm a bit worried about his safety... I want to buy a VHF for his birthday, one with built in GPS, can anyone please help give me some advices on what brand / module to buy? Thanks heaps


----------



## Helveticus (Jun 15, 2011)

I got a Lowrance LHR-80A. It has GPS and pretty much everything you would want on a small handheld radio. 
There is a distress button on it, but in order to get it properly activated in Australia you will need to be a licensed radio operator. I can monitor up to 4 channels (3 + the emergency channel 16). I never had to use it as I've got it for emergency use only. You can pick it up for about $250. http://www.chsmith.com.au/Products/Lowrance-LHR-80A-Hand-Held-VHF.html

You might think about a PLB for off-shore: http://www.chsmith.com.au/Products/McMurdo-Fastfind-211-PLB-with-GPS.html


----------



## pingu (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks heaps Helveticus! Lowrance LHR-80A looks good, thanks for the links.
Do all the VHF have to be activated in Australia? I thought you don't need to get a license if you are only using it in emergency (I read from another post here)? Is PLB still needed even if you got a VHF? Thanks


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Standard Horizon HX 851 from Marine Direct Australia. Best VHF radios I've ever seen. Floats, GPS, 4 power settings (1 - 6W), strobe light etc.

Trevor


----------



## Helveticus (Jun 15, 2011)

You don't have to activate "VHF". This is running out of the box. The feature I was referring to is the DSC calling feature, which is some kind of digital calling signal. You need a MMSI number (a bit like a phone number for VHS), but you can only get the MMSI if you've completed the said radio certificate. Once you've got your MMSI you can use the distress button on the side and it fires off a call to all stations within reach including your current GPS position. Just be aware that only limited coast guard stations have the proper equipment to receive it.

In QLD, generally speaking if you're more than 2 nautical miles from land you're required to have an EPIRB with you. Closer in you don't need anything, but you'd like to look into a PLB for additional safety. It has the same functionality as an EPIRB, but it is much smaller and lighter and therefore better suited for kayaking.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The Standard Horizon has DSC. An advantage of VHF is you can communicate with other boats/yaks. It is therefore a convenient tool for comms, as well as the safety aspect.


----------



## pingu (Sep 25, 2011)

You guys are amazing, thanks for explaining everything 
I just found this website comparing the two VHF Helveticus and Trevor recommended above, apparently they are (were?) the only two handheld DSC radios with built-in GPS, just in case anyone else is interested, here's the site: http://www.seakayakermag.com/2010/Dec10/rescueme.htm


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

+1 for the Lowrance.
DSC is a nice feature if you cant afford a EPIRB yet. 
The VHF 'exam' is p1ss easy.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a separate gps and radio. That is because at the time I bought my gps, the Garmin 'rhino' had not yet been brought to the market. The ones suggested above are mostly radios with a little gps thrown in. The rhino is mostly gps with a radio thrown in - trust that makes sense?
They would be my choice for a two in one setup, as they are a proper charting GPS with memory for his waypoints, and still a 5W VHF.


----------

